# Fog chillers



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got a BIG rubber maid tub..How much ice you guys figure I'll need to keep the fog cool for about 6 hours? The tub holds 30 gallons.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

got any pictures of it? when we field tested my small storage bin, it still had ice in it by morning, although it had sprung a leak. I think if you fill it with ice it should be good till morning.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

No pics ..yet.

I did'nt see the need, Its just a big rectangular green rubbermiad storage container with a hinged lid.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anyone that has made the rubbermade cooler put some sort of drain in it? While I was researching this that is what was pushing me more to the standard ice chest. I still have not made the decision yet but already have the rubbermade tubs handy.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I have made one and did not put a drain in it. I am using mine for an outdoor haunt, so need for a drain. All I did was drill a smaller hole in the bottom of it to let it drain into the ground. The chiller itself work really well. Produces good fog that stays close to the ground. The only problem is for an outdoor chiller you cant predict the wind. No matter how cold you get the fog the wind will blow it away. I am hoping for a nice still night.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The rubbermaid chiller worked GREAT! Untill the wind came...yup, you can have the best, gas powered, tubo charged liquid nitrogen pumped through gold coils and it won't matter. If you have wind, even a slight breeze, it will blow UP and OUT.

Fortunately, The wind was cooperative half the time.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

I went with the rubbermaid chiller this year also and after a few min of fog I just ditched it. There was just to much wind this year. I think I will reuse it next year as I plan to extend the build into my garage.

Sgt


----------

